

Women shown fewer online ads for high-paying jobs, study shows - kdr77
http://america.aljazeera.com/articles/2015/4/16/study-ads-related-to-high-paying-jobs-favor-men.html

======
Nadya
The algorithms are not only weighted towards the individual user - but also
trends created by groups.

Take a 14-22 year range of males and visit the same sites as ages 40-65 and I
guarantee they will also be shown different ads!

This 'study' doesn't really prove anything other than ads are targeted at
groups and not just individuals and that the female group may be less
interested in job ads - especially of higher paying jobs.

Which matches very well with employment data:
[http://www.eeoc.gov/eeoc/statistics/employment/jobpat-
eeo4/2...](http://www.eeoc.gov/eeoc/statistics/employment/jobpat-
eeo4/2013/table1/table1.html)

Females heavily gravitate towards lower paying, social-level jobs such as
Kindergarten teachers, Nurses, and Psychiatry. Because this is _statistically
true_ of the gender, ads will take this into consideration.

TL;DR Making imaginary mountains out of imaginary ant hills because spinning
statistics is easy when you have confirmation bias.

